# scaffolding jobs in Canada



## scaffoldingsteve

Hi

I have held an CISRS scaffolding ticket for 5 years and am looking to work and live in Canada. I am looking for any helpful advice in moving forward on this subject. I currently live in England. I would like to hear from anyone that is in the scaffolding industry and is currently living in Canada.

Thanks in advance for your help

Steve


----------



## louiseg

Welcome to the forum Steve,
Sorry cannot help you with the scaffolding industry. I know there is a scaffolding association based in Ontario I think. You could try googling that. Good luck with your search. Louise


----------



## hartys7

*scaffolding*



scaffoldingsteve said:


> Hi
> 
> I have held an CISRS scaffolding ticket for 5 years and am looking to work and live in Canada. I am looking for any helpful advice in moving forward on this subject. I currently live in England. I would like to hear from anyone that is in the scaffolding industry and is currently living in Canada.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Steve


You dont need a scaffolding ticket to work in Canada will post name and numbers of scaffolding companies soon for you in BC


----------



## ScaffoldMan

scaffoldingsteve said:


> Hi
> 
> I have held an CISRS scaffolding ticket for 5 years and am looking to work and live in Canada. I am looking for any helpful advice in moving forward on this subject. I currently live in England. I would like to hear from anyone that is in the scaffolding industry and is currently living in Canada.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Steve


Hello Steve,

If you want to work in Canada in Scaffolding, I suggest that you contact Aluma/Brand or Steeplejack/Brock out in Alberta. They were begging for Scaffolders last year for the Fort McMurray projects. - Good luck with your search. There are some other firms if they do not work out, let me know, maybe I can help you.

Best regards,

Terry M


----------



## brrttpaul

and dont forget us bricklayers lol


----------



## sam g

hi steve just wondering if you had any luck because i am also looking 2 move 2 canada 2 work in the scaffolding industrie i also have held my ticket 4 four years and have been scaffolding four 8 years pls if u have any way in helping my pls could u let me no or if any 1 else could help pls do thanks sam.


----------



## ScaffoldMan

*Scaffolding in Canada*



sam g said:


> hi steve just wondering if you had any luck because i am also looking 2 move 2 canada 2 work in the scaffolding industrie i also have held my ticket 4 four years and have been scaffolding four 8 years pls if u have any way in helping my pls could u let me no or if any 1 else could help pls do thanks sam.


Hello Sam,

Hi, my name is Terry Marks from London originally and I am in the scaffolding business in the USA and do some business in Canada. My company is Scaffolding Consultants International, you can look me up by firm name or by my name & scaffolding on Google. For some reason, if I try to put the web address in these notes, it does not allow it to post. The best bet if you are looking for work in Canada is to go to the SIA website (Scaffold Industry Association at the 3 alphabet letters +Scaffold (dot) org) and look up firms in Canada. Some of the biggest firms in Canada are Safway, Brand/Aluma, Patent and Steeplejack/Brock. They seem to always be looking for scaffolders in Alberta up in the oil fields in Fort McMurray. If you google me and need more help, drop me an email from my website. Good luck.

Terry M


----------



## brrttpaul

now why cant I find a bricklayer like that lol.


----------



## sam g

ScaffoldMan said:


> Hello Sam,
> 
> Hi, my name is Terry Marks from London originally and I am in the scaffolding business in the USA and do some business in Canada. My company is Scaffolding Consultants International, you can look me up by firm name or by my name & scaffolding on Google. For some reason, if I try to put the web address in these notes, it does not allow it to post. The best bet if you are looking for work in Canada is to go to the SIA website (Scaffold Industry Association at the 3 alphabet letters +Scaffold (dot) org) and look up firms in Canada. Some of the biggest firms in Canada are Safway, Brand/Aluma, Patent and Steeplejack/Brock. They seem to always be looking for scaffolders in Alberta up in the oil fields in Fort McMurray. If you google me and need more help, drop me an email from my website. Good luck.
> 
> Terry M


hi terry thanks 4 your response well basically i have just had enough of working in England and wont 2 widen my scaffolding knowledge considering u have a top notch firm out there in the states maybe if u had any vacancies out there u might u might be able 2 take me on i can get references have worked on most major projects in London mainly canary wharf 4 sgb but i have worked 4 the last 2 years on street work and i just seem 2 get board off the day 2 day work on front and back off houses i was looking at your website and some off the scaffolds just look amazing that you have worked on and i would love the challenge pls just bear me in mind if u do have any vacancies it would be much appreciated.


----------



## scaffolding alex

scaffoldingsteve said:


> Hi
> 
> I have held an CISRS scaffolding ticket for 5 years and am looking to work and live in Canada. I am looking for any helpful advice in moving forward on this subject. I currently live in England. I would like to hear from anyone that is in the scaffolding industry and is currently living in Canada.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Steve


hi im alex im a scaffolder expat based in belguim im looking to hook up with a crew can you help


----------



## sam g

scaffolding alex said:


> hi im alex im a scaffolder expat based in belguim im looking to hook up with a crew can you help


hi alex my names sam where do u mean in belguim alex because i am looking 2 move abroad 2 work.


----------



## scaffolding alex

*scaffolding jobs*



sam g said:


> hi alex my names sam where do u mean in belguim alex because i am looking 2 move abroad 2 work.


hi there ask you have asked i lmive in belguim near antwerpen
and im looking for overseas projects and hoping to find a crew i can hookup with on a contract or on going project,

if you have any info regarding any companys looking for crews for scaffolding jobs 

please let me know 

many thanks 

alex


----------



## advanced_scaff

*any new guys*

hey any1 had any news about working over in canada. dont know if you lads have heard of it but theres a company called prc an irish lad called paul speak to he is very helpfull. but ive heard its gone very quiet there same as the uk at the moment.

if any 1 has any info about companys up in alberta please post.

cheers


----------



## crete7

brrttpaul said:


> now why cant I find a bricklayer like that lol.


Hi, I'm an Bricklayer, Stonemason, and General Builder, I'm presently in England,
but looking for an opportunity to move to Canada, due you know of any work
available? 
Cheers Geoff


----------



## Chelsea

Steve,
My husband doesn't work in scaffolding but he's been doing it for their bricklayers for the last few months. The thing is, you have to check the CIC website (.gc.ca) and look at the skilled labor list to see if you fit the bill. The best thing for you to do is get on with a bigger company - they hire foreigners and they'll know how to help you and they'll know what you need to do for immigration purposes. I understand it is easier for people in the UK to immigrate than from outside the Commonwealth, but, from what I understand, you still have to go this route.


----------



## chrisconvy_99

*Scaffolder lived and worked in Vancouver*



advanced_scaff said:


> hey any1 had any news about working over in canada. dont know if you lads have heard of it but theres a company called prc an irish lad called paul speak to he is very helpfull. but ive heard its gone very quiet there same as the uk at the moment.
> 
> if any 1 has any info about companys up in alberta please post.
> 
> cheers


The company is called Pacific Coast and one of my good friends Eddie is a manager there. I came back from Vancouver in May, spent 9 months out there, I worked for Matakana, Thyssenkrupp Safway and Sky Hi Scaffolding. 

I'm sorry but i have a reality check for you guys, with the current climate and recession Canada will not issue a work permit to a scaffolder, it is not on the noc list and is not classed as a skilled job, 2 of us went over there with our cisrs tickets but they dont mean **** over there. With regards to Aluma/ Steeplejack etc, you have to be in the Union, if i remember rightly they are both part of the International, lots of the others are part cmaw, i have good links with both Unions and am on first name terms with most people that work for them in Vancouver anyway.

We came home because the government would not reissue our LMO with another company's name on even though we still have until October 2010 on our current one. I was working for one of the best companies in the union called Sky Hi, the lads are great and the money is very very good as well, they are part of cmaw and Doug Trotman is the Manager there.

Good luck guys in finding work but the only way you will get it is if you gain residency. I have a guaranteed job there for life but that makes no difference whatsoever to the government (as we found out to our dismay).

Just one other thing, stay the hell away from MATAKANA STAGING AND SEATING, they will offer you an illegal work permit, they brought us over and made us post our tools over so that immigration wouldnt suspect anything, we worked illegally for a few weeks while they assessed us. They then offered us an LMO, Regan who is the secretary set it all up and Nick Shaw who owns the company knew all about it. Then one day he just decided he didnt want us to work for him anymore and gave us 1 days notice. This left us in a foreign country with no job. Total and utter CNUT he is. Stay away, I'm happy to have named and Shamed them.


----------

